# Montcalm County Draft ORV Ordinance



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Montcalm County has a draft ORV Ordinance:

http://www.montcalm.org/downloads\ORV Ordinance-DRAFT.pdf

Saginaw, Tuscola, Gratiot, Montcalm, Sanilac, Huron, and St. Claire Counties, were "legislated into" PA-240 in December of 2009. No ORV Ordinance action has been taken in Huron, Tuscola or St.Claire Counties as of this date.

Steve


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks for the info. Hope to read more about this as the information becomes available.

L & O


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

im kinda lost so can we ride in montcalm county roads now or it hasent passed yet?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I have not yet heard the results. I'll post when I do

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

STANTON - The Montcalm County Board of Commissioners voted 8-1 this afternoon to approve an ordinance that will authorize and regulate the operation of off-road vehicles (ORVs) on county roads.

District 5 Commissioner Carl Paepke cast the lone opposing vote.

District 4 Commissioner John Johansen said he was encouraged by his constituents to vote "no," but decided to vote "yes" because the ordinance will benefit the county financially.

The ordinance will become law 50 days after it is posted. Until then, anyone can petition to bring the proposal to a vote of the people. Cities, townships and villages can restrict certain portions of the ordinance.

http://thedailynews.cc/main.asp?SectionID=2&SubSectionID=11&ArticleID=34824&TM=82763.15

Takes effect 50 days after it is published.

Steve


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks for posting that info. Soon there will be one less law that I break when I want to zip around the corner on my 4 wheeler.

L & O


----------



## 2Lman (Jul 15, 2009)

starting July 1,2010 we can now ride 4 wheelers on the side of the road in Huron county. Helmet/eye protection, speed limit 25, headlight/taillight, spark arrestor, single file..etc... but at least it passed... hunting and ice fishing will be great this year !!!


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Here's is a link to the ORV Ordinance as passed: http://www.montcalm.org/downloads\ORV Ordinance 7-10.pdf

Effective Date: August 25, 2010.

Steve


----------

